# Truck vs. Van



## cowboysdad

I am sure this discussion has been had on here more than once. But... My truck died this week. Now I am trying to find something quick and cheap. Not an ideal situation... I know.

But I am undecided on which way to go. I do carpentry & drywall work. Mostly remodeling, but with some additions & new construction. I am hoping to look at a few trucks & vans this weekend. I am hoping to hear from guys who have had both. Just trying to get a feel for which they like better. I have always had a truck, but have gotten used to vans since that is what we had the last few contractors I worked with.


----------



## Hardly Working

Longtime truck owner convert. Love my van. I'm spending 6K for a new motor this week I like my van that much. I have a 1 ton Express. 4x8 or 10's fit in side. With my rack I can haul pretty much anything beams, 20' trex, siding, sheet goods. I've carried 40 60 lb. bags of concrete inside.

If you have a canopy to keep your chit dry that's great but having to crawl into the bed and over everthing to get to that tool bucket clear up by the cab for one tool. What a *****. Not to say I haven't crawled over chit in the van but a lot easier. 

If you legit (LBI) you've got a rolling billboard worth hundreds $$$$. If your on a budget look for a Astro van for transportation. I used to rent Dodge Caravans when I worked out of state. Fold the seats down and pack it full of tools it's a rental for god sakes. Lets see how fast it goes in reverse. :thumbup:


----------



## NCMCarpentry

If all you want it for is work, get a fullsize van. I worked out of one for a couple years and they're a great set up for smaller scale construction work. Typically less expensive in the used market too. I like my truck because it does everything I need for work (hauls tools and material and pulls trailers) and it doubles as a toy for my outdoor hobbies. Plus as a younger guy it looks a lot better and the ladies love it. In my situation I'd be better off working out of a van but to keep doing the things I love I'd need a 4x4 truck for the weekends anyway.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Trucks are cool, but you sit in them like a recliner, in my van my feet are below me feels better when your older too!

Tools are safe and secure, I can carry anything I need aslong as its 4' tall.

I have a trailer for anything else, I drive my kids truck when I want same 5.3 motor as me and my van feels better. His truck will spin the tires off my van being awd just hooks up and goes. And no I haven't drag raced him but I'd love too hook chains up and pull his ass around for ****s and giggles!

I rarely have too climb into my van as I have the access doors on the outside so the tools I use the most are right there for the taking.

I too am a outdoor guy and ride quads kayaks bikes and my van gets me where I need too be within reason. And my van has been in a lot of different terrain and yes I've been stopped before but never been pulled out yet!

I'm not one for beating my van up too get too far off road I have a quad for that .
This was grass when I arrived early that morning!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiMBY2xC-U4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TimNJ

I like a truck.
I like to keep the crap isolated in the bed and away from me at the end of the day. Also, much more quieter.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Truck with trailer for me.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick

If you're trying to pick up chicks, you need a truck. Otherwise, you should go with a van. Seriously. :whistling


----------



## flashheatingand

Well, a van does tend to creep one out, doesn't it?


----------



## Texas Wax

Have had, pick-ups, vans, Step Van, station wagon (used FD Battalion Chief's Car).... Gremlins :whistling where pretty handy too :laughing:

Best all around is a Van with a heavy duty ladder rack. Easiest access to everything, haul just about everything you need, everything stays dry, already have half a ton (tools and equipment) for winter driving. LOL Always drove my van/s to get to the loader to plow snow - never got stuck and have driven through 13 winters of plowing in SE WI.


----------



## Texas Wax

flashheatingand said:


> Well, a van does tend to creep one out, doesn't it?


Gonna get stickers made that indicate "no candy on board" for mine


----------



## flashheatingand

I'm a fan of the "If this van is a rockin, don't come a knockin" sticker.


----------



## clydebusa

I like trucks, but can see where in some cases a van for dry storage would be great. This is my latest, after driving a F450 for years. I do not need signs on it, everyboday knows the yellow truck! :whistling


----------



## avenge

Van, there's no possible way I could work out of a truck.


----------



## EthanB

I have one like this which I love. It's got enough storage in the boxes that the bed stays pretty clear for demos or material runs. I can't imagine having to either empty out a truck every day or give up all the space for bed boxes. I also have a hard time getting in and out of trucks when my knees are acting up.

I could see having a little pickup in addition to this for easier trash runs and a lower rack for picking up long boards but I don't have much use for the big trucks.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

clydebusa said:


> I like trucks, but can see where in some cases a van for dry storage would be great. This is my latest, after driving a F450 for years. I do not need signs on it, everyboday knows the yellow truck! :whistling


That's a friggen van, you just up fitted it to a truck body, lmao

If I didn't have the access doors on mine I'd cut mine up and put a sport side pu box!

But I'd have to have a new van too work out of !!!


----------



## 98crewcab

my dad used to work out of a van....and I hated it. longbed extended cab truck with a rack, and a 16' enclosed drag box for me.


----------



## sunkist

Chopsaw Chick said:


> If you're trying to pick up chicks, you need a truck. Otherwise, you should go with a van. Seriously. :whistling


what if you want to pick up guys? "not that theres anything wrong with that" ?:whistling


----------



## avenge

98crewcab said:


> my dad used to work out of a van....and I hated it. longbed extended cab truck with a rack, and a 16' enclosed drag box for me.


Nothing worse than dragging a trailer around. I can't stand all the trailers I see with non working tail lights, not being able to keep it their own lane and taking up the pumps at the gas station.

They're good for taking to the jobsite and leaving them on site but that's about it.


----------



## Spencer

I'm a one man show. Hands down a 1 ton van. Make sure you get the one ton. You will regret it if you don't and carry much in the way of tools/fasteners/and shelving. I also got the cargo master ladder rack. Worth the money.

Make sure it comfortable to be spending a lot of time in.


----------



## Spencer

avenge said:


> Nothing worse than dragging a trailer around. I can't stand all the trailers I see with non working tail lights, not being able to keep it their own lane and taking up the pumps at the gas station.
> 
> They're good for taking to the jobsite and leaving them on site but that's about it.


IMO trailers are for the guys who do larger jobs and leave it parked at the jobsite for longer periods of time. You have to grow into a trailer.

For guys who do smaller jobs a trailer will cost you a lot of money in inefficiency. I can't imagine having to either pull around a trailer everywhere or hitch/unhitch it all the time. 

The day will come for one but it won't be until I start doing more jobs over the 3 week minimum range.


----------



## jb4211

I have had several pick up trucks (150s & 250s), a van with all of the boxes and cabinets inside, and my present set-up, F250 with side boxes and racks and an enclosed trailer.

I loved the van, but it was noisy as hell, plus it had a tendency to get pretty cluttered. It had its plusses for sure, especially in the rain. But I know I hated having to climb in the and squat around looking for a particular tool.

My truck is nice, I have most tools in the boxes and don't pull the trailer too often anymore. I'd like to be able to have both, the truck and van.

Also, the van SUCKED, SUCKED, SUCKED in the snow. It couldn't even move, tires would just spin. Frustrating! My truck, it's four wheel drive.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> I have had several pick up trucks (150s & 250s), a van with all of the boxes and cabinets inside, and my present set-up, F250 with side boxes and racks and an enclosed trailer.
> 
> I loved the van, but it was noisy as hell, plus it had a tendency to get pretty cluttered. It had its plusses for sure, especially in the rain. But I know I hated having to climb in the and squat around looking for a particular tool.
> 
> My truck is nice, I have most tools in the boxes and don't pull the trailer too often anymore. I'd like to be able to have both, the truck and van.
> 
> Also, the van SUCKED, SUCKED, SUCKED in the snow. It couldn't even move, you're would just spin. Frustrating! My truck, it's four wheel drive.


80+" of snow this year and my van have me no problems. 

My view is a van. More versatile. Abd as far as getting cluttered, just keep it clean. Sure the occasional late day you just throw everything in the back, but the next day you just organize it.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

They make full size express awd and quigley conversions full 4x4 so in reality you just bought the wrong van!!

As far as half vs one ton!, I've loaded my van up as heavy as I will have it and never felt it was heavy, I towed an excavator mini and a bobcat on separate days and I wouldn't do it everyday . It will do it but the motor is sweet 5.3 liter!


----------



## jb4211

TNTSERVICES said:


> 80+" of snow this year and my van have me no problems.
> 
> My view is a van. More versatile. Abd as far as getting cluttered, just keep it clean. Sure the occasional late day you just throw everything in the back, but the next day you just organize it.


For some reason, I often have late days. lol
I have to learn to work faster or smarter


----------



## avenge

Spencer said:


> IMO trailers are for the guys who do larger jobs and leave it parked at the jobsite for longer periods of time. You have to grow into a trailer.
> 
> For guys who do smaller jobs a trailer will cost you a lot of money in inefficiency. I can't imagine having to either pull around a trailer everywhere or hitch/unhitch it all the time.
> 
> The day will come for one but it won't be until I start doing more jobs over the 3 week minimum range.


 I would love to have something large enough to carry all my tools but that's not possible. We do so many different things I have to carry quite a bit as it is. On larger jobs I just load up a bunch of tools on day 1 then bring in more as needed since you can't do every phase at ounce. We usually have materials delivered on larger jobs.

I did have a trailer but got tired of seeing it parked. I also have a Safari rack which I can carry just about anything with.


----------



## avenge

jb4211 said:


> I have had several pick up trucks (150s & 250s), a van with all of the boxes and cabinets inside, and my present set-up, F250 with side boxes and racks and an enclosed trailer.
> 
> I loved the van, but it was noisy as hell, plus it had a tendency to get pretty cluttered. It had its plusses for sure, especially in the rain. But I know I hated having to climb in the and squat around looking for a particular tool.
> 
> My truck is nice, I have most tools in the boxes and don't pull the trailer too often anymore. I'd like to be able to have both, the truck and van.
> 
> Also, the van SUCKED, SUCKED, SUCKED in the snow. It couldn't even move, tires would just spin. Frustrating! My truck, it's four wheel drive.


If you don't have an enclosed bulkhead and metal shelving it's gonna be noisy. I have a Weatherguard bulkhead with a window, window is useless since I painted the glass on the back doors. And I build my own shelving units. The metal ones are noisy but I may go composite on my next van.

As for snow I've never got stuck but I'll just stay home if I think it's a hassle.


----------



## TNTRenovate

avenge said:


> If you don't have an enclosed bulkhead and metal shelving it's gonna be noisy. I have a Weatherguard bulkhead with a window, window is useless since I painted the glass on the back doors. And I build my own shelving units. The metal ones are noisy but I may go composite on my next van.
> 
> As for snow I've never got stuck but I'll just stay home if I think it's a hassle.


A bulkhead is a must for safety. If the accident didn't kill you your crap will.


----------



## Big Shoe

I've worked out of both. 

Full size, extra cab with 8' bed for me now. I added commercial high topper with side access shelves and rack on top. 

I like being separated from my cargo.


----------



## avenge

TNTSERVICES said:


> A bulkhead is a must for safety. If the accident didn't kill you your crap will.


I'm surprised how many don't have them, but then again they use the dash as a filing cabinet.


----------



## avenge

Big Shoe said:


> I've worked out of both.
> 
> Full size, extra cab with 8' bed for me now. I added commercial high topper with side access shelves and rack on top.
> 
> I like being separated from my cargo.
> 
> View attachment 112268


I am separated from my cargo that's what the bulkhead is for.


----------



## EthanB

Big Shoe said:


> I've worked out of both.
> 
> Full size, extra cab with 8' bed for me now. I added commercial high topper with side access shelves and rack on top.
> 
> I like being separated from my cargo.
> 
> View attachment 112268


That's a really nice rig. The big plus to a setup like that is that you can have the crew cab and it's easier to find 4x4. The downside is that you have one hell of a step up into the bed and a low ceiling.

If I could have found a rig like that for anywhere near what I bought my van for I would have done it just for the extra seats. With another kid due in June I'll have to come home and swap out vehicles, after work, three times a week to do a daycare pickup.


----------



## Gary H

This is my set up


----------



## TNTRenovate

Gary H said:


> This is my set up


That would suck in the rain or during a winter like this past winter. I love being able to hop up into my van and search for something without me or my stuff getting real wet.

But really nice truck setup. If I had a truck that's what I would want.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I used to think it was awesome to carry every tool or extra part you could think of. I gave that up a couple years ago and turned my 8x20' trailer into a storage unit in my drive way. 

Now I try to accomplish as much as possible with as few tools as possible. I always have my veto stuffed with hand tools, but forget taking everything including the kitchen sink anymore.

I work out of a Suburban and occasionally drive my 78 crew cab chevy dually.


----------



## aaron_a

Just bought an 09 f150 last year. It has the 6.5 ft bed with the super cab. I have a utility cap with side boxes. It works great for a lot of stuff , but lately I've been wishing I bought a van. I lose so much time running to the shop to get a tool I don't have when I run into something unexpected. I usually only have room for tools or materials, not both. I can't carry sheet goods in the back, I can out a few on the roof rack, but I don't like it, especially if it's raining. 

I'm stuck with payments for the next few years, and I really like the truck for a personal vehicle, especially in the winter. I'm thinking about buying a cheap used van at some point. If I do, I'll take the cap off of the truck and put a ladder rack on, and use it for dump runs and big material pick ups.


----------



## jaydee

I'm a truck and trailer guy

View attachment 112281


most jobs are multiple weeks.
everything's onsite.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I do see a van in my future, but it won't be your typical one ton contractor van.


----------



## jb4211

The F150 just can't carry enough weight for me. I like 'em, but think I'll stick with F250 or maybe even F350.

I get an occasional fence job and the F150 couldn't handle the bags of concrete unless it was dragging if at all.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I used to think it was awesome to carry every tool or extra part you could think of. I gave that up a couple years ago and turned my 8x20' trailer into a storage unit in my drive way.
> 
> Now I try to accomplish as much as possible with as few tools as possible. I always have my veto stuffed with hand tools, but forget taking everything including the kitchen sink anymore.
> 
> I work out of a Suburban and occasionally drive my 78 crew cab chevy dually.


Hell yea, I stay as light as I can ,, I keep my normal arsenal and anything heavy stays unless I need it,


----------



## aaron_a

jb4211 said:


> The F150 just can't carry enough weight for me. I like 'em, but think I'll stick with F250 or maybe even F350.
> 
> I get an occasional fence job and the F150 couldn't handle the bags of concrete unless it was dragging if at all.


That's another problem with the f150. I don't load it to the max too often, but I put it through its paces, that's for sure.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I had new fords back in 87,88,89 and not a one of them would haul what my 87 Chevy would haul.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I took my 78 crew cab camper special over the scales last week. According to the gvw emblem on the cab below the camper special badge, I can put almost 2 1/2 tons in the bed. Can't wait to haul some iron.


----------



## rex

I tried them all and always went back to a cube van. 

I'm messy and forgetful so I liked having everything with me at all times.


----------



## Irishslave

I've had both......worked out of both......the van is easier to work out of.....a giant rolling tool box........I can work out of a pick up w/shell if I have to.....but I hate having to crawl into the back of the bed to get something I need in a hurry 

As far as materials except for those small on the fly jobs, I like to schedule deliveries, the suppliers have big trucks....let them phuck up their chit.....trailers and their maintenance suck


----------



## Tenon Cutter

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I do see a van in my future, but it won't be your typical one ton contractor van.


So, what would it be?


----------



## Derry

Van. Had pickup last PITA.


----------



## Nick R

Tenon Cutter said:


> So, what would it be?


I'm thinking a step van? Anyway I'm in the van camp.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Tenon Cutter said:


> So, what would it be?



Something like this is more my style of work van.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I hear the big ford transit will be awd!!


----------



## aaron_a

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I hear the big ford transit will be awd!!


I kinda wanna hold out for one of those


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I took a pic loaded with pretty much all I need plus or minus a few! 
You have too keep In mind my van is a 4 seater
I only have maybe 5' of cargo space.
It packs in nicely lol


----------



## mrcharles

sunkist said:


> what if you want to pick up guys? "not that theres anything wrong with that" ?:whistling



Then you need a van full of tools....


----------



## jb4211

Had a mixed-up day, decided to do some organizing. If you only knew how many times I couldn't find a measuring tape.


----------



## jb4211

...I couldn't figure out how to turn the picture


----------



## DMJCarpentry

I've worked out of both but in my opinion a van is the way to go. Much easier than crawling in and out of a pickup bed.


----------



## m1911

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Something like this is more my style of work van.


"Hey sucka, nobody drive my van but me..." :laughing:
"cause I pity the foo that try..."


----------



## jb4211

The best thing about my van, working in the rain: tools would stay dry


----------



## Shane O

Van all the way. (Unless you need to tow all the time). 

I've owned numerous trucks, but switched to an astro cargo

Now I've owned four of them, 1 rwd cargo, two Awd passenger, and my current 4x4 lifted astro.


----------



## gillisonconstru

Truck for me


----------



## LMBuilders

Box Truck.. The best of the best


----------



## QCCI

I prefer truck with utility bed. It's a 3500 so we can pull a bobcat or big scissor lift if we need to.


----------



## Spencer

LMBuilders said:


> Box Truck.. The best of the best


Thats what I'm leaning towards. Hoping to save enough to outfit a box truck for me and pass on my van with the tools to an employee next year.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I am still going to go for the van with port hole windows and a sweet mural. And side pipes, don't forget side pipes.


----------



## aaron_a

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am still going to go for the van with port hole windows and a sweet mural. And side pipes, don't forget side pipes.


airbrushed mural and big wide tires.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

aaron_a said:


> airbrushed mural and big wide tires.


I am going to go all out. I would rather drive something cool, then try to fit into the "norm".


----------



## wnc viking

Shag carpet on the dash. Of the van


----------



## aaron_a

dont forget the quigley conversion


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

aaron_a said:


> dont forget the quigley conversion


I found a one ton chevy van, 4x4, straight front axle, tbi 454.

Little rusty though.


----------



## avenge

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am still going to go for the van with port hole windows and a sweet mural. And side pipes, don't forget side pipes.


Before I could drive I used to go to the dealers and check them out, dream of owning one. I never got one but now I have my pimp van with shelving and a used mattress.


----------



## MDjim

Spencer said:


> Thats what I'm leaning towards. Hoping to save enough to outfit a box truck for me and pass on my van with the tools to an employee next year.


I'm an employee now, working out of a cube van. I love it compared to the vans I've used in the past. I'm getting things in order to hopefully go out on my own in the spring. I'm trying to decide between a trailer (already have a truck to pull it) or a 5-6k box truck/cube van that may be run down. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Spencer

MDjim said:


> I'm an employee now, working out of a cube van. I love it compared to the vans I've used in the past. I'm getting things in order to hopefully go out on my own in the spring. I'm trying to decide between a trailer (already have a truck to pull it) or a 5-6k box truck/cube van that may be run down. Decisions decisions.


I was in your sitation 6 months ago when I finally went on my own.

I bought an E-350 extended. It was an 08 with about 100k on it. I paid $8k and put about $1.5-2k into it to get it the way I wanted it.

You can see some pics on this thread. http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/setting-up-my-e-350-extended-cargo-van-144855/index3/

To me the tradeoff between the van and box truck in #1, price and #2 mobility.

If you are organized you can get a lot into a van. Honestly, it works just fine for me. A box truck would just be added convenience for me.

I was very close to buying a trailer and am sooo glad I didn't. I would hate to hauling that thing around everywhere with just me working out of it. I think you maintenance, upkeep, and general overhead is way higher with a truck/trailer if you factor the truck into the equation.


----------



## jb4211

Spencer, I looked at the pictures. I didn't read the whole thread. How do you keep things falling off the shelves?


----------



## MDjim

Spencer said:


> I was in your sitation 6 months ago when I finally went on my own. I bought an E-350 extended. It was an 08 with about 100k on it. I paid $8k and put about $1.5-2k into it to get it the way I wanted it. You can see some pics on this thread. http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/setting-up-my-e-350-extended-cargo-van-144855/index3/ To me the tradeoff between the van and box truck in #1, price and #2 mobility. If you are organized you can get a lot into a van. Honestly, it works just fine for me. A box truck would just be added convenience for me. I was very close to buying a trailer and am sooo glad I didn't. I would hate to hauling that thing around everywhere with just me working out of it. I think you maintenance, upkeep, and general overhead is way higher with a truck/trailer if you factor the truck into the equation.


Oh I've been following your threads. Access with a trailer worries me. We're not in the city, but we have a large navy base which means lots of town homes and tight subdivisions are going up I know I'd have a hard time parking a trailer in those.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I can get my 20' enclosed trailer or 20' equipment trailer just about anywhere. I can even parallel park them.


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can get my 20' enclosed trailer or 20' equipment trailer just about anywhere. I can even parallel park them.


Try finding a parking lot in down town that will let you in.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Try finding a parking lot in down town that will let you in.


No big city for me.


----------



## jb4211

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No big city for me.


Lucky you


----------



## jlsconstruction

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can get my 20' enclosed trailer or 20' equipment trailer just about anywhere. I can even parallel park them.


Come over to my city. Half the road fronts on these houses are only 40', and that's where the h/o parks because they only have a 1 car driveway.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

jlsconstruction said:


> Come over to my city. Half the road fronts on these houses are only 40', and that's where the h/o parks because they only have a 1 car driveway.


I will be passing right by there saturday afternoon with a big old gooseneck trailer.


----------



## jlsconstruction

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will be passing right by there saturday afternoon with a big old gooseneck trailer.


Where ya goin?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Rochester is my first stop then Fort Plain.


----------



## Spencer

jb4211 said:


> Spencer, I looked at the pictures. I didn't read the whole thread. How do you keep things falling off the shelves?


I'll snap a couple pics in the morning.


----------



## Spencer

Spencer said:


> I'll snap a couple pics in the morning.



Here ya go.


----------



## Spencer




----------



## Spencer

I've never had a problem with anything falling off the way I have it.

Biggest problems are my guide rails. They come down if I forget to put that bungee on.

Also my drawers. The glides have been beat to death from times when I forget to latch them and go around the corner. They need replaced and I need to come up with something that latches automatically when I shut the drawer.


----------



## jb4211

Very nice
Very organized
I have those same Stanley boxes
Love em


----------



## Inner10

Spencer I'm jealous.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Spencer said:


> I've never had a problem with anything falling off the way I have it. Biggest problems are my guide rails. They come down if I forget to put that bungee on. Also my drawers. The glides have been beat to death from times when I forget to latch them and go around the corner. They need replaced and I need to come up with something that latches automatically when I shut the drawer.


Haha. That's the problem with my guys. Nobody seems to remember to latch it. Broke two sets already on a drawer with about 75 lbs in it. Lock the trailer, lock the drawers. But no... It's not that easy.


----------



## jb4211

When I had a van, I had it equipped with those metal shelving units ABC I think. They were nice, served their purpose.

I may switch back to a van at some point. I have a truck with boxes and racks that's working for me now along with my trailer.

I also like those high utility you're trucks.
They seem like the best of both worlds: boxes on the outside and inside of the truck and plenty of isle space and height


----------



## Spencer

jb4211 said:


> Very nice
> Very organized
> I have those same Stanley boxes
> Love em


I keep the essentials on the van. Then I have "kits" that are job specific.

For example I use 50 gallon totes for drywall, painting, tile, electrical. Then I have a Veto XXL for plumbing tools and dewalt boxes for fittings. 

I load these types of things up as needed. I'll post a few more pics of those.

Yesterday I finished up a painting job of spraying some trim. It gets packed with the tote, airless sprayer, shop vac, etc. Thats why you have to stay on top of being organized.


----------



## Spencer

jb4211 said:


> When I had a van, I had it equipped with those metal shelving units ABC I think. They were nice, served their purpose.
> 
> I may switch back to a van at some point. I have a truck with boxes and racks that's working for me now along with my trailer.
> 
> I also like those high utility you're trucks.
> They seem like the best of both worlds: boxes on the outside and inside of the truck and plenty of isle space and height


I'd like a box truck so I'd have room for miter saw stand, plumbing tools, shop vac, etc. What I have now works and is very mobile. But it would be nice to have a little more space. I don't want to pull around a trailer though.


----------



## jb4211

Spencer said:


> I've never had a problem with anything falling off the way I have it.
> 
> Biggest problems are my guide rails. They come down if I forget to put that bungee on.
> 
> Also my drawers. The glides have been beat to death from times when I forget to latch them and go around the corner. They need replaced and I need to come up with something that latches automatically when I shut the drawer.


There are all sorts of options for something that latches automatically. You could even put one of those child proof locks like we have on our cabinet doors: once the door/drawer is closed it engages. They very cheap, strong, easy to install, etc.


----------



## jb4211

Staying organized is what makes a long day longer, but I know how important it is.

I really have to get better at it. I'd be embarrassed if you saw my trailer


----------



## Spencer

Plumbing tools. 










The van might be organized but the garage/shop often ends up on the short end of the stick.


----------



## jb4211

That garage would make an awesome shop


----------



## Spencer

jb4211 said:


> That garage would make an awesome shop


Its gonna have to do for a while. I'd like to build a shop within the next couple years. 

We have 3 vehicles and haven't parked a single one of them inside since this spring. I want to spend some more time on getting it organized this winter and making accommodations for more tools/supplies.

Biggest thing I need is somewhere I can spray. I won't spray inside the garage so I'm very limited on when I can do painting/finish work.

I'd really like to pay for the house before building a shop but haven't been able to figure out how to do that in an effective way without giving money away to the tax man.


----------



## jb4211

I miss having a garage

Your garage looks huge


----------



## VinylHanger

jb4211 said:


> Staying organized is what makes a long day longer, but I know how important it is.
> 
> I really have to get better at it. I'd be embarrassed if you saw my trailer


I am sure my trailer is much worse. I am now walking on gear to get to gear. Just no time to really reorganize. I usually can fit my riding mower in a 6x12 with a little cleanup. Not now.

The worst part is I could leave it home on my current project, but always worry I'll need that one thing I don't have.


----------



## jb4211

To give you an analogy, mine looks like one of those snow globes you shake to make it snow...only the snow is tools and it stopped snowing.


----------



## Spencer

Being organized can make you so much more money. It is worth it. Its also worth spending the money that it takes to get organized.

I dropped almost a grand on veto bags last month. Worth every penny.


----------



## Home wood

I love my truck but a van is the right tool for the job.
I'm picking one up tomorrow. 
Booked in for lettering on Wednesday next week.


----------



## overanalyze

Excuse the crappy video...here is our van. We do similar to Spencer and have larger tools and totes that get loaded depending in the job. We also have an 18' covered trailer for larger jobs and new builds. This does 85% of what we need. 

Van Organization: http://youtu.be/THQ97K5__vY


----------



## 98crewcab

BCConstruction said:


> Now if I can get this model then I may just jump from the trailer and truck combo.
> 
> That thing with my logo down the side would look badass lol
> 
> View attachment 117101


man, not a ford fan, and not a van fan.....but DAYUM!!!! I like that thing:thumbup:


----------



## skillman

Home wood said:


> I love my truck but a van is the right tool for the job. I'm picking one up tomorrow.  Booked in for lettering on Wednesday next week.


 Post some photos when it's hooked up .


----------



## skillman

overanalyze said:


> Excuse the crappy video...here is our van. We do similar to Spencer and have larger tools and totes that get loaded depending in the job. We also have an 18' covered trailer for larger jobs and new builds. This does 85% of what we need. Van Organization: http://youtu.be/THQ97K5__vY


 Great video on your van organization .


----------



## overanalyze

98crewcab said:


> man, not a ford fan, and not a van fan.....but DAYUM!!!! I like that thing:thumbup:


Thanks!! I really enjoy working out of it. Customers have came up and looked in and said they are impressed also.


----------



## Home wood

Van is here
More pics in the work truck/ work van thread


----------



## Big Shoe

I like my truck.


----------



## Home wood

We now have three set ups.

Truck with 8' box, contractors cap, lader racks, slide out ezcargo bed.
We have found it to be ok but could be better set up.
Space is so limited you can haul tools or material but tough to haul both.
Also this is reg cab truck 3 men max, usually only 2

The van regular length GMC 2500 with roof rack and pre fab steel shelve.
Has the same issue as the truck but more space. Custom shelves are the best but I needed this van up and running and time was a factor. Also not sure which of the guys will have the van daily.
2 men only in this ride

Truck with trailer extend cab 6.5 box with fibre glass cap and rack.
Trailer is 14x7 tandem. Garbage goes in the truck, tools and material are in the trailer. This is by far the best set up for work.
The down side is traffic and parking on city jobs and the fuel costs are near double the other two.
I can get 6 guys in the truck but mostly 3 to 4.

Our next will be another van as I think this is the best set up all things considered.
Hope this can help the OP make a choice.
Some great set ups in this thread.


----------



## BBuild

Big Shoe said:


> I like my truck.


That's a pretty slick setup but wouldn't a cargo van offer much more cubic area and the ability to crawl inside if needed.


----------



## Shane O

Still got to go with van.


----------



## jb4211

overanalyze said:


> Excuse the crappy video...here is our van. We do similar to Spencer and have larger tools and totes that get loaded depending in the job. We also have an 18' covered trailer for larger jobs and new builds. This does 85% of what we need.
> 
> Van Organization: http://youtu.be/THQ97K5__vY


Great video
Thank you sharing

Between you and Spencer.. I don't know...You guys sure take organized to a higher level

Very nice

Also, I really know it's not easy keeping it that organized. Your efforts are surely recognized!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

When I'm done for the day I just throw my tools in back and shut the doors.
When I get home I have my granddaughter put stuff away, you can't beat that system!!


----------



## jb4211

FRAME2FINISH said:


> When I'm done for the day I just throw my tools in back and shut the doors.
> When I get home I have my granddaughter put stuff away, you can't beat that system!!


She works for you?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

She's 6 so she does whatever pop needs done.

Cleaning the shop has never been so easy!!


----------



## Home wood

FRAME2FINISH said:


> She's 6 so she does whatever pop needs done.
> 
> Cleaning the shop has never been so easy!!




Works great.
My kids are 6 and 3. They helped me load all my screw containers for the new van on Friday night. Quality time and production can't beat it.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

All my girls worked for me when they we're little, so when they got a real job they'd bust their ass and know what it's like too have too really work!

The payoff is when your 26 yo introduces you too her boss and says I did a great job raising and teaching my kid work ethics!


----------



## Big Shoe

BBuild said:


> That's a pretty slick setup but wouldn't a cargo van offer much more cubic area and the ability to crawl inside if needed.



Thanks. I've had both over the yrs and prefer a truck now. The top is the cats meow. 

I never climb in the back. I have a pole with hook. 

Vans are great too.


----------



## Eric K

Just bought this gem. I've worked out of a cargo van for the last 6 years. And out of my f250 for about 6 months. The van was awesome and I hated working out of the truck. But this utility body van is tits. I can't believe I didn't buy one of these years ago. Being able to have all my saws and big items inside and accessing all my smaller tools from the outside is the best. Makes me much more efficient.


----------



## Unger.const

I have both. Like the truck a little more if materials are already there. The van isn't organized yet. But bought it for $600. With shelves. The van is a little bit of a pain to get tools in and out since you have to jump and duck to go in and get them. But better for keeping things dry. Crack heads target cargo vans here though. But the truck locked up doesn't draw as much attention. And people remember me for the big red truck when looking at projects.


----------

